# Toronto and surrounding areas



## katkelly (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi!!
my husband to be and I arre considering moving to toronto or surrounding areas, but to be honest don't know much about where we should go. I don't necessarily want to be in the city centre bit of green and fresh air I love. He is a chef and I work in childcare. can anyone give us an idea of where would suit us>or point us in a good direction??? thanks a mill


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

katkelly said:


> Hi!!
> my husband to be and I arre considering moving to toronto or surrounding areas, but to be honest don't know much about where we should go. I don't necessarily want to be in the city centre bit of green and fresh air I love. He is a chef and I work in childcare. can anyone give us an idea of where would suit us>or point us in a good direction??? thanks a mill


Any particular reason for choosing Toronto? How far from the city itself would you consider?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Could you supply some additional info? For example, do you have kids? If so, how old? What are your interests? Do you have jobs yet? Are you thinking of working in Toronto and commuting there? Do you want to buy or rent? House or apartment/condo?


----------

